# Ocoee limits bow fishing for children's safety



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/topic/orl-o ... 5580.story

From Orlando Sentinel -Ocoee limits bow fishing for children's safety

Daphne Sashin | Sentinel Staff Writer 
December 7, 2008 
OCOEE - City leaders last week approved a law to limit the sport of fishing with a bow and arrow after they determined the unregulated practice posed a threat to children. Under the bow-fishing law, which comes with a $1,000 penalty, the sport may be conducted only between sunrise and sunset and at least 100 feet from any child, marked swimming or picnic area, dock, pier or restricted or residential area. The rule bans the use of crossbows or draw-locking mechanisms.


----------



## soggysandwich (Dec 4, 2008)

thats sucks no more night shooting


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

From any dock? You have got to be kidding me, that eliminates 75% of the lake shore. Somebody dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i wouldnt get worried about it half the crap this guy finds isnt real. most bowfisherman have enough common courtesy to stay away from people swimming and other people fishing but banning going close to docks and other unoccupied shore structures and banning night fishing is dumb


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Dumb law, see what happens when you have Anti's in office.


----------

